# Weak hive, laying worker(s), with queen - What to do?



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

you may have a drone-laying queen. i would consider adding a frame with eggs and see if they make queen cells on it. also, contact the supplier of your nucs and explain what is happening, they might replace that bad queen.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Shake the bees out and put the boxes on the other hive.Bees will find the way to join the other hive, drone layer wont.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Probably laying workers:
http://bushfarms.com/beeslayingworkers.htm


----------



## mainubeek (Sep 24, 2012)

That was my diagnosis, too, even though the old queen is still there. Glad to have it confirmed.

If I put in a frame of brood rather than requeening, should I destroy the old queen first?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Could be a drone laying queen as well. In theory, since it is open worker brood that suppresses laying workers, you might get laying worker issues with a drone laying queen, eventually. I would give them a frame of open brood and dispose of the old queen. Then repeat the frame of open brood every week until you have queen cells.


----------

